# RP-Is it possible to over-do it?



## Bernard_Marx (Jun 9, 2004)

From the outset it is important to mention that I adhere to the RP staunchly as it is presented to us in the WCF. In this age where worship is augmented with totally foriegn elements and adapted to to the tastes of sinners, it is my hope to see churches of every stripe embracing it.

However sometimes I find talking about the RP to be a little disheartening. For example: the issue of leaving kids in the service. I can see that there are good reasons to leave them in the service, and I can also see good reasons to take them out sometimes for special instruction (although I prefur the latter). Does the RP leave no room for conscience in matters like these? Or is there always a cut-and-dry answers to worship issues? 

Moreover, can the way we adhere to the RP cause us to miss the point? I mean, if we're always talking about what is unacceptable in the worship service do we sometimes forget that we should be looking in the Bible to see how we [b:9df3f31678]can[/b:9df3f31678] worship in Spirit and in Truth?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 10, 2004)

[quote:98265d2703][i:98265d2703]Originally posted by Richard B. Davis[/i:98265d2703]
Moreover, can the way we adhere to the RP cause us to miss the point? I mean, if we're always talking about what is unacceptable in the worship service do we sometimes forget that we should be looking in the Bible to see how we [b:98265d2703]can[/b:98265d2703] worship in Spirit and in Truth? 
[/quote:98265d2703]
You must have both. You must reject those elements which are not commanded and you must just as zealously pursue those things which are commanded. It's not either/or, or at least it shouldn't be. It should be our delight in the required worship of God which causes us to reject those elements of will-worship.


----------

